# [2011] Renting Marriott Destinations Points?



## jballard (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing more about *renting *Marriott Destinations Points.  I only have enough Destinations Points for 4-5 days at Marriott's Maui Lahaina Towers for Thanksgiving 2011.  

If I find someone who would be willing to "rent" me Destination's Points, how does that work?   As I mentioned in an earlier post, I am a newbie to this so I appreciate everyone's feedback and patience!  Thank you.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 9, 2011)

good morning

Jballard...

send a PM to GregT. He is the expert in these parts regarding rental points..


----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2011)

Why do people keep referring to "renting" points?

Why not call it "selling" points from one person to another??


----------



## DanCali (Jan 9, 2011)

Clark said:


> Why do people keep referring to "renting" points?
> 
> Why not call it "selling" points from one person to another??



These are single use. "Selling" may be confused with permanent transfer of a deed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2011)

Clark said:


> Why do people keep referring to "renting" points?
> 
> Why not call it "selling" points from one person to another??



I would think of Selling/Buying, as an exchange of points for use in perpetuity. Like selling a week on the resale market. In the DVC system I think they refer to it as renting points when you are looking for only one years use of points.


----------



## Venter (Jan 9, 2011)

*From Marriott*

Why would I transfer Vacation Club Points? 
You may transfer any amount of your Vacation Club Points to another Points Owner or Enrolled Owner if you would like to assist them with their vacation plans and they require additional Vacation Club Points. Or, if you believe you will not be able to use your Vacation Club Points before they expire, and a friend or family member can use them, then you can transfer your Vacation Club Points for them to use. 

When can I transfer Vacation Club Points? 
You can transfer as many of your Vacation Club Points as you desire to another Points Owner or Enrolled Owner at any time throughout your Use Year. Both parties will need to be current on Club Dues and Maintenance Fees in order to proceed with the transfer. 

When do transferred Vacation Club Points expire? 
Transferred Vacation Club Points would retain the Use Year of the Owner who transferred them. For example, if the transferring Owner’s Use Year runs from January through December, and they transfer Vacation Club Points to another Owner, those transferred Vacation Club Points would expire in December of the applicable Use Year. 

The above is copied from part of the Owner help section on MVCI.  I think from earlier posts on this subject it has also become apparent that you can only use points transferred for the current use year you are booking ie. if you are booking dates during 2011 you can only use 2011 points transferred and not 2012 points.  I also think it has been suggested that a reasonable going rate is about $0.50 per point.


----------



## Clark (Jan 9, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think of Selling/Buying, as an exchange of points for use in perpetuity. Like selling a week on the resale market. In the DVC system I think they refer to it as renting points when you are looking for only one years use of points.



Thank you for the clarification. Now I understand the terminology, although I do think it is unfortunately confusing.

"Selling this years points" would make more sense to me than "renting" points. But at least I understand it now.


----------



## GregT (Aug 20, 2012)

All,

I'm bumping up this thread simply because this thread is what Google finds from "rent marriott points".   I know some people on redweek.com were trying to find the website but the moderator edited out the name.

The website to rent points is www.vacationpointexchange.com

Thanks, and sorry for the bump -- just trying to direct a Googler to the right spot.

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow top billing from Google! That's impressive. I think http://vacationpointexchange.com is the best place to rent Marriott Destination Club points from. Why buy from MVCI when you can rent both Legacy and Trust points. This really opens up the flexibility for owners.

Thanks again Greg and Steven


----------



## winger (Aug 20, 2012)

the ability to rent points is one good example of a primary reason reason why I purchased into the destination club- that is specifically to be able to have  more flexibility in my marriott vacation club ownership.


----------



## catharsis (Aug 31, 2012)

winger said:


> the ability to rent points is one good example of a primary reason reason why I purchased into the destination club- that is specifically to be able to have  more flexibility in my marriott vacation club ownership.



If one enrols a week does one get the ability to transfer and hence 'Rent'  points even IF one never actually exhanges one's week for points?


----------



## catharsis (Aug 31, 2012)

*google found the following*

I know this is an old thread but it's about the biggest thread relating to points renting.

I found the following via google which seems to be a suitable forum for trades?

Anyone any experience of this?  
Also do points coming from a premier or Prem Plus member have a higher inherent value when renting because of the fact they can book earlier and/or book Ritz-Carlton and other resorts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2012)

catharsis said:


> If one enrols a week does one get the ability to transfer and hence 'Rent'  points even IF one never actually exhanges one's week for points?



Yes.  As an Exchange Member you can use your enrolled Week(s) as usual without converting them to DC Points, and also rent DC Points from other members.

It's worth noting, too, that anybody can rent Points from a DC Member, not just those who are Members themselves.  If a DC Member rents from another, the rented Points are transferred to the rentee's account and the rentee assumes total control of the Points as well as any reservations made with them.  But a non-DC Member can rent a reservation from a DC Member in practically the same way that the Weeks rental market has always functioned.  The DC Member makes the Points reservation and adds the rentee's name to the reservation, while total control of the reservation and DC Points used to make it will remain with the DC Member.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2012)

catharsis said:


> I know this is an old thread but it's about the biggest thread relating to points renting.
> 
> I found the following via google which seems to be a suitable forum for trades?
> 
> ...



(Note I moved your post to this ongoing thread.)

Many TUGgers are happy with the DC Points rental site developed by TUGgers Gregt and StevenTing, mentioned in Greg's Post #8 above: vacationpointexchange.com.

DC Status applies to the Member (and not the Points) based on how many Points to which s/he is entitled by ownership.  I don't believe that transferred Points retain the status of the Member from whom they're transferred, or that they can be applied to increase the rentee's DC Status.

(If this is incorrect, will somebody who is more familiar with rentals please correct me?  Thanks!)


----------



## GregT (Sep 1, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> (Note I moved your post to this ongoing thread.)
> 
> Many TUGgers are happy with the DC Points rental site developed by TUGgers Gregt and StevenTing, mentioned in Greg's Post #8 above: vacationpointexchange.com.
> 
> ...



Sue is correct on these points -- transferring points to another person doesn't change the status of either the rentee or rentor -- both parties retain their original status.

A few other comments worth noting in the rental/points usage process:

1) Each Usage Year's allotment of Points may only experience one "transaction" 
2) That "transaction" can be to either 1) borrow them from a future year, 2) bank them into a subsequent year, or 3) transfer them to a third party (as in a points rental)
3) Once the allowed transaction has occurred, a second transaction is not permitted
4) Accordingly, if you borrow next year's points into this year, they may not be returned to the original year if unused (nor can they be transferred to a third party)
5) If you bank this year's points into next year, and then find a need back in the original year, you may not borrow those points back -- they are permanently committed to the subsequent year
6) If you transfer points into your account (by renting them from a third party) you may not later bank them, nor may you transfer them again

Fundamentally, whichever transaction you elect for your points has a permanent impact on that point, so we must be careful when making these decisions.

I hope this is helpful!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

catharsis said:


> I know this is an old thread but it's about the biggest thread relating to points renting.
> 
> I found the following via google which seems to be a suitable forum for trades?
> 
> ...



I suppose there may be a premium to pay if you are renting "points" from a Premier or Premier Plus Owner in order to get a 13 month or Ritz Carlton reservation. Of course those points won't be able to be transferred to you to get the extra benefit, but the Premier or Premier Plus member would be making that reservation for you.

Though IMO points that can't be transferred are worth less than those that can. Of course the Ritz and 13 month reservations are a plus. So it is probably a wash. Of course YMMV as everything is negotiable.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 12, 2014)

*Renting piddly amounts of points question...*

I just completed our 2015 reservations for Kauai next year and my account shows just 50 DC points remaining. 

Does anyone really "rent/buy" piddly amounts of left over points?
If so, what's the going rate?

...Mark


----------



## GregT (Apr 12, 2014)

KauaiMark said:


> I just completed our 2015 reservations for Kauai next year and my account shows just 50 DC points remaining.
> 
> Does anyone really "rent/buy" piddly amounts of left over points?
> If so, what's the going rate?
> ...



Yes, you will definitely be able to rent them -- you will get $0.50 - $0.55 per point.

Best,

Greg


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 12, 2014)

KauaiMark said:


> I just completed our 2015 reservations for Kauai next year and my account shows just 50 DC points remaining.
> 
> Does anyone really "rent/buy" piddly amounts of left over points?
> If so, what's the going rate?
> ...






Believe it or not, people do need those lonely 50 points.

My guess is that you can market them for 45 to 55 cents each as a rental transaction.




.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 12, 2014)

*Rented!*



GregT said:


> Yes, you will definitely be able to rent them -- you will get $0.50 - $0.55 per point.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Thanks, Greg


----------



## winger (Apr 13, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Believe it or not, people do need those lonely 50 points.
> 
> My guess is that you can market them for 45 to 55 cents each as a rental transaction.
> 
> ...



I agree. We have not converted to DC points yet, but in several scenarios where we would potentially convert to book specific dates/location, we would be short, in the range from 25-375 points to make it an even amount of nights.


----------

